# nook color



## flashmanx (Jan 23, 2011)

I found a great review on youtube and now I must have a nook color 

I want to know from people who have one how it is

using calibre I have been making some fanfics which are saved as txt files into epub format with covers and some cbr comics into epub 

I can load these onto the nook color and they will work right? Is comic reading a good experience?


----------



## Am0s (Jan 23, 2011)

my wife has a normal nook and she swears by it, I would think nook color is just a gimmick imo, colour means less battery time reading a book is black and white unless you have one with pictures lol, also it looks like nook colour is not e-ink and has a backlit colour display.


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 24, 2011)

Just stick with a regular one. E-readers having a huge amount of features kind of defeats the purpose as you want the battery to last as long as possible and not have to recharge very often.


----------



## flashmanx (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm interested in knowing about the features I asked about I only want the nook color and am only interested in info about the nook color


----------



## nightsend (Jan 24, 2011)

flashmanx said:
			
		

> I'm interested in knowing about the features I asked about I only want the nook color and am only interested in info about the nook color



Yes, ePUBs work great on a NOOK Color. I have one (2 months now) and it is far from a gimmick. Great machine.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 24, 2011)

I heard something about someone installing Android on it. If it's possible and easy to do, I might look into one myself. I'd kinda just be like a really cheap Android version of an iPad, minus the 3G (I think, plus I wouldn't pay for it anyway when I can use my phone as a hotspot). It'd be nice to have a full-sized touchscreen that can do most of what my phone does (like write documents, do presentations and spreadsheets, e-mail and web, etc).


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jan 25, 2011)

WATCH THIS! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etVMRwn_PnY...be_gdata_player
You can do a mess of stuff with it if you root it! Its just a matter of putting some files on a SD card. But I must warn you. There is a massive problem with alot of book colors where they refuse to charge after a few weeks. My mom has one and I've gotta say, its pretty nice.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 25, 2011)

get it, root it (xda-developers.com is your friend) then use normal android apps and there is a patch that can increase the battery life by 2-3 hours iirc.
From what I've heard the touch screen is awesome.


----------

